# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  ФСБ создает собственные CD, DVD и Blu-ray

## Kuzz

Федеральная служба безопасности России ищет исполнителей для разработки нового формата оптического диска. Сегодня такие диски — CD, DVD, Blu-ray и других форматов — широко используются для хранения информации. 

К концу 2012 г. у ФСБ в лице ее технического подразделения — войсковой части 68240 появится диск, несовместимый со всем остальным миром, — его нельзя будет прочитать на обычных устройствах. Войсковая часть 68240 — одно из технических подразделений ФСБ. В документах о награждении премиями правительства РФ по науке и технике можно найти имена сотрудников «войсковой части 68240 Федеральной службы безопасности Российской Федерации». Это учреждение объявило конкурс на создание оптических дисков, «принципиально отличающихся от традиционных стандартов CD, DVD, Blu-ray и др.», разработку устройства чтения-записи и промышленной технологии изготовления самих дисков. На новых дисках должно умещаться до 25 Гб данных. Информация должна гарантированно храниться 50 лет. В техзадании указано, для каких данных все это нужно: «обеспечение видеонаблюдения, автоматического обнаружения и распознавания целей и тревожных ситуаций в режиме реального времени по видеоизображению и формирование в режиме реального времени базы данных распознанных целей». 

За 45 млн руб. ФСБ хочет через 27 месяцев получить опытную партию из 200 болванок и устройство чтения-записи. Диаметр будущих дисков — 12 см, толщина — не более 1,2 мм, число информационных слоев — до четырех. Скорость записи — от 26 Мб/сек., чтения — от 36 Мб/сек. При повышенной стойкости к механическим повреждениям диски должны обеспечивать не менее 100 тыс. циклов чтения. По техническим характеристикам будущий российский формат напоминает Blu-ray-диск. Плюс несколько специальных требований. Время физического уничтожения информации на диске одноразовой записи — не более 60 секунд. И, похоже, ключевая особенность — невозможность считывания/записи информации с помощью уже существующих на рынке устройств. 

В одном из профильных НИИ по просьбе «Маркера» ознакомились с техзаданием на новый формат дисков. Эксперт подтвердил, что заявленные характеристики соответствуют Blu-ray. «Что мешает взять уже существующие накопители DVD и Blu-ray? — удивляется специалист. — Логичнее было бы не изобретать велосипед, а разработать для дисков особую файловую систему, доступ к которой имел бы только заказчик». Скорее всего, так в итоге и сделают, считает эксперт.

Подробности очередного попила

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## amcenter

Кроме собственного дискового формата ФСБ не мешало бы собственной операционной системы...

----------


## antanta

*amcenter*, у военных как бы есть "как бы своя" ось. Или хватит пилить народные бабки, или дайте поучаствовать уже!  :Cheesy:

----------


## valho

> у военных как бы есть "как бы своя" ось


там даже пара игрушек есть

----------


## Keper

А почему носители нельзя магнитные разрабатывать?
Оптика в значительной мере отмирает уже..

----------


## antanta

*Keper*, По той же самой причине, по которой дороги ремонтируют *каждый* год. То есть, правильно заданный вопрос уже содержит в себе ответ.
 PS: правда, в ТЗ прописано надежное длительное хранение данных в течении 50 лет. "За каким хреном объединять все это в одной системе?", спросите Вы... Да, можно разделить тактические задачи, поставленные пред ... да ясно же все...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Красиво деньги пилят.  :Smiley: 
Ничё, войсковая часть 68240 скоро попросит создать привод для этих дисков, потом компутер для этого привода. Ну, вобщем пилить не перепилить  :Smiley:

----------


## MVE

Принципиально новую ОС, я так понимаю, они уже поставили.

----------


## rdog

К концу  2011 года ,,private studio ххх ,, обязалась выпустить  на новых спецшифрованных, несовместимый со всем остальным миром  задорные   киношки.Тематика фильмов особо засекречена .

----------


## ALEX(XX)

ФСБ России объявило тендер на «Создание автоматизированного атласа национальных языков РФ» (НИР «Д-2010-08-4.3») с начальной ценой контракта 24 млн руб. и сроком 29 месяцев. Заказ размещён от имени части 68240, принадлежность которой к ФСБ известна по анализу информации из открытых источников. В рамках тендера требуется разработать справочник, который может стать основой для автоматической системы, способной по речи надёжно распознавать язык говорящего. Например, с помощью такой системы можно оперативно выявлять разговоры на кавказских языках среди всех сотовых переговоров в Москве (при условии их одновременной прослушки через коммутаторы операторов сотовой связи). Первыми языками, для которых должно быть «проведено исследование особенностей устной речи информантов-носителей», в ТТХ называются шесть языков: аварский, ингушский, кабардино-черкесский, карачаевский, балкарский, даргинский. Для каждого языка должно быть минимум 20 информантов с разными каналами фиксации речи: микрофон, телефон и т.д., минимум по 10 сеансов записи для каждого канала более 40 секунд. Затем нужно провести анализ звукозаписей, после чего составить лингвистические паспорта языков. 
Информация о тендере

uinc.ru

 :Cheesy:

----------


## rdog

Кажется  не торфяники горят , а поля с совсем не плохой травой!!!:-)

----------


## maXmo

> разработать для дисков особую файловую систему


да там неважно, какая файловая система, диск вроде разбит на блоки по 2кб(CD), можно прозрачно шифровать эти блоки в драйвере и всё. Ось даже может ничего не заметить.

----------

